# tryn somethn new



## boontang (Oct 25, 2010)

So im sick of the rifle deer hunt and want to start rifle elk so i need some tips on archery deer hunting, what are the basics I need and yea i know itll be a litte expensive to start but ive always wanted to do it seems way fun, any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get a bow that fit you the best. then shoot a lot all summer and winter long.Dont try shooting 100+ yards. get some good arrows. I like gold tips arrows. They are not cheap but great arrows for the price. Get a good broad head and make sure your bow is tuned right and the arrows fly good with your broad head. Get a good release.Shoot all different kind of bows.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Before this thread gets too far, I will give you the two extremes Northslope and Tex and if you go somewhere in between you will be just fine.   :lol: 

Probably the first piece of advice I would give is don't get cornered into buying a certain bow, go try out several at different bow shops and see which one feels good. I would even maybe just see if you can borrow someones or buy a cheaper used bow on KSL to shoot for a while so you have an idea what it feels like. There are thousands of options and do-hickeys for bows depending on how crazy you want to get. Good luck and stop into a local pro shop and pick there brains, but keep in mind most of the time they are trying to sale you their bows.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 for what Jahan said.....I will add something else.....figure out what your budget can afford, because you can drop a LOT in a hurry. Try all you can, then look on Archerytalk.com
K


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Tip #1 - If you can spend $300 you can get a complete setup that was probably worth $900 5 years ago. 
Tip #2 - Shoot at least 50 arrows a week next summer
Tip #3 - Push yourself as you practice. For instance, I practice mostly from 40 and 50 yards even though almost all my kills were less than 25. When I move to 20 or 30 yard distances after practicing at 50 its easy and deadly. 
Tip #4 - DO NOT SHOOT at a buck that is not presenting the right shot for you OR that is outside of your accurate distance


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

From my experience, practise is way more important than a "good"bow.
LIike Mountainman said, you can spend 300 bucks and have a bow that was great 5 years ago. 
I think if you just keep it simple at first and enjoy shooting you will start to figure it out a lot faster than just reading and talking to people. Get measure for draw length and get a cheap used one. Shoot it all winter and in the spring you could start shopping for what you want. This way you'll know for yourself what you like in a bow and what feels good. 
I still have my used one and I like it!! Jennings buckmaster 2000! I shot my brother's bowtech and hated it!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

jahan said:


> Before this thread gets too far, I will give you the two extremes Northslope and Tex and if you go somewhere in between you will be just fine.   :lol:
> 
> Probably the first piece of advice I would give is don't get cornered into buying a certain bow, go try out several at different bow shops and see which one feels good. I would even maybe just see if you can borrow someones or buy a cheaper used bow on KSL to shoot for a while so you have an idea what it feels like. There are thousands of options and do-hickeys for bows depending on how crazy you want to get. Good luck and stop into a local pro shop and pick there brains, but keep in mind most of the time they are trying to sale you their bows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dont try shooting 100+ yards.


i disagree on the 100+ yard shots. im not saying you should shoot at a deer that far, there are only a few who can do that. but practice at long distances when you feel comfortable, that way when a deer steps out at 40, 50 or even 60 yards, you feel very confident and more then capable of making that shot.


----------



## boontang (Oct 25, 2010)

wow i love this forum already thx any advice on what pro shops, is cabellas a good place to go get mesured or is there some beter ones that deal in archery in the salt lake area?


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I would go to multiple archery shops - Utah Archery, Sportsmans Archery, Salt Lake Archery - to gain the knowledge. After speaking with multiple ones you should be able to decipher the sales pitch versus the actual information. See what holds steady between the three. Then handle the equipment. You can read all the reviews in the world - but until you try something you never can be too sure. Unless $ is no issue, I would heavily suggest going used. Many of the set-ups were purchased for one year, but when they couldn't get closer than 200 yards, it was time to go back to the rifle. Then when you are more established in the sport - you can be more picky and now where to save some $ and where to splurge.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think one of the most important things you can do when starting is to find some very experienced archers to help you. Try some of the clubs like DATUS, Wasatch Behive, Brigham Bowmen and Timp Archers. Most experience archers who've been around the game awhile will be more than happy to really help you out. Just don't expect much if you try to cram it all in the two weeks before archery season next year 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## boontang (Oct 25, 2010)

thank you! yea im startn now hoping to be somewhat ready by next season if not ill wait one more year and keep workn on it , thank you all for the awsome info its been a huge help!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

boontang said:


> wow i love this forum already thx any advice on what pro shops, is cabellas a good place to go get mesured or is there some beter ones that deal in archery in the salt lake area?


im speaking from personal experience on this one, DO NOT go to JAKES ARCHERY in orem. they dont treat you like a customer. you are just a $ in their eyes when you walk through the door. i highly recommend humphries archery in American Fork.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> boontang said:
> 
> 
> > wow i love this forum already thx any advice on what pro shops, is cabellas a good place to go get mesured or is there some beter ones that deal in archery in the salt lake area?
> ...


 I have gone to both shops for years and know both staff very well. I think your opinion is way off. I would be careful about coming on the world wide web and bashing a certain business. -O\__-


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jakes is a great place to go for achery questions. Humpheries is also a great place for help, advice and good service. My favorite is Utah Archery Center. I always get great service and advice. The prices are alittle steep, but worth the drive in from Tooele.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about Jake's, never been there. But I have been in some places before where they can treat 2 different customers completely different. It almost like you have to bring in a hunting resume or have 2 grand into your bow to get some respect. North you buy the latest and greatest every year....of course you are going to get a big slap on the back when you walk in. Others get respect simply because they've been around a while. 

I've walked into shops before with my 10 year old PSE and almost seen them roll their eyes at me, especially when I want a $10 peep and that's it. Some places have a way of making you feel guilty for being a low spender and they act is if you are a pest more than anything. I've certainly had that experience.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> I don't know anything about Jake's, never been there. But I have been in some places before where they can treat 2 different customers completely different. It almost like you have to bring in a hunting resume or have 2 grand into your bow to get some respect. North you buy the latest and greatest every year....of course you are going to get a big slap on the back when you walk in. Others get respect simply because they've been around a while.
> 
> I've walked into shops before with my 10 year old PSE and almost seen them roll their eyes at me, especially when I want a $10 peep and that's it. Some places have a way of making you feel guilty for being a low spender and they act is if you are a pest more than anything. I've certainly had that experience.


For the record, I have never bought a bow at Jakes, however I spend time in there talking and getting to know the guys. I buy most of my bows on the internet. You always hear guys complain about different shops wondering why the didn't get wonderful help two days before the hunts. :roll: Get to know the guys at your local shop, shoot their shoots, buy your peeps, knocks and arrows from them and they will take care of you.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

north slope said:


> For the record, I have never bought a bow at Jakes, however I spend time in there talking and getting to know the guys. I buy most of my bows on the internet. You always hear guys complain about different shops wondering why the didn't get wonderful help two days before the hunts. :roll: Get to know the guys at your local shop, shoot their shoots, buy your peeps, knocks and arrows from them and they will take care of you.


But isn't that part of the problem? Right before the bow hunt should be their Christmas season and their best opportunity to create loyal new customers. Great service has nothing to do with telling me that I can get work done within the time frame I need it. Be honest with me but don't treat me like I'm an annoyance because all I need is a $10 peep and I've never been in your shop before. Treat me good today with the $10 peep 2 days before I need to be on the mountain and you've got my loyalty for life.

Besides that loyalty needs to go both ways. If I find arrows at say Cabela's on sale then price match me or I'm going to Cabela's this week to buy my arrows.

I did find a bow shop that has my loyalty but I knew the owner before I was one of his customers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What I find pathetic is that 95% of archers can't take care of their own stuff. It's become too complicated and high tech for the simple man to do anything to his bow without help from a proshop. Just the simple operation of replacing a string is now an hour job requiring a bowpress and five other high tech tools to get it done. And heaven forbid you get out in the woods thirty miles from town on a Sunday hunting and have a breakdown! :evil: You're screwed! -)O(- 

The co-dependency of archers to archery proshops is a potential gold mine. Trouble is, you sit around on your thumbs until the two weeks before the season opens waiting for folks to panic and run down with their loose peep sight. If you're going to shoot a C.M.A.S.D. I say you'd better buy all the bow fixing tools to go with it and learn how to take care of it yourself.

What a concept... Fixing it yourself... :shock:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The co-dependency of archers to archery proshops is a potential gold mine. Trouble is, you sit around on your thumbs until the two weeks before the season opens waiting for folks to panic and run down with their loose peep sight. If you're going to shoot a C.M.A.S.D. I say you'd better buy all the bow fixing tools to go with it and learn how to take care of it yourself.
> 
> What a concept... Fixing it yourself... :shock:


There is another attitude these shops have. You can shoot all year long and have an breakdown in say February and it's no big deal. But if you happen to breakdown around the hunt you are lumped into the category of the lazy crowd. I fix what I can, build my own arrows (except cutting them) but the problem is some of the things you need to fix them costs more than bow itself.

Fixing yourself is great if you can afford all the expensive equipment but diapers take priority over that, I don't feel guilty for owning a compound, and I didn't have to walk uphill both ways when I went to school.


----------

